# Nespresso



## susceptible (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi, I'm thinking of buying a Nespresso machine. Can someone please hook me up on Nespresso Member Get Member programme ?

[email protected]


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

susceptible said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of buying a Nespresso machine. Can someone please hook me up on Nespresso Member Get Member programme ?
> 
> [email protected]


I think you may be in the wrong forum

Welcome anyway, there is not a huge amount of nespresso users here.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I've done my best for you by contacting them directly. Can't see anywhere on their member site to create such a referral. I assume they will email you directly.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Received this response, not what you had hoped for I'm afraid:

"...I can confirm that we are not currently running a members' promotion in which a friend may join Nespresso on a recommendation at this time."

It appears they want you to buy a new machine and register it in order to get access to their monopolised supply of capsules.

This could be your perfect excuse to abandon this 'managed' path and instead go 'free range'; explore all that the world of talented growers and roasters has to offer.

Nespresso is probably the best of the vending solution but it's expensive (37p a single shot) and it doesn't come close to what good fresh coffee can deliver. I only use these machines at corporate events.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I wasn't aware of any such programme during my involvement with them. AFAIK "Club membership" happens when you buy a machine and register your purchase. As "club" membership mainly involves the supply of capsules, machine replacement/repair and access to support I can't see any benefit in joining without just buying a machine. Indeed as Obnic says, it might be the time to consider using real fresh coffee instead and exploring all the specialty roasters there are now. Nespresso coffee is kind of like fast food: consistent, convenient but with minimal involvement or taste.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I noticed the other day that you can buy reusable capsules for the Nespresso that can be filled with your coffee of choice.

Anyone tried these?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> I noticed the other day that you can buy reusable capsules for the Nespresso that can be filled with your coffee of choice.
> 
> Anyone tried these?


I butchered two Dolce Gusto capsules to make a refillable one, easy enough.. Even used it for tea. Can't see the point though - probably better off getting a pressurised pf version of a coffee machine and using pre-ground then upgrading with a grinder etc. at a later date then wondering to yourself "why didn't I just get a used Gaggia Classic off fleabay and do myself a favour?'


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

I started off with Nespresso and have tried the re fillable capsules from amazon, but my problem with Nespresso is you just cannot get enough coffee in the capsules, the 5g's just aren't enough to get any real nuisances in the cup, don't forget your average double espresso has between 15 to 18g's.

To be fair the build quality on these machines is actually rather good as my 5 year machine is still going strong, but the capsules just arent big enough!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nuisances in the cup! Gotta love auto correct! I did a load of work for the big N and we obviously had their machines at work. Although we had the business machines which take little foil "UFO" capsules rather than the consumer "flowerpots". I agree that the dose is too low, I used to use 2 lungo capsules on ristretto setting to get the required strength.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you tried the CafePod Nespresso alternatives?


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Nuisances in the cup! Gotta love auto correct! I did a load of work for the big N and we obviously had their machines at work. Although we had the business machines which take little foil "UFO" capsules rather than the consumer "flowerpots". I agree that the dose is too low, I used to use 2 lungo capsules on ristretto setting to get the required strength.


Biggest nuisance in the cup was the weak coffee though!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's exactly why I had to laugh! ?


----------

